# New Ranger Afghan!



## Buster Bodine (Apr 15, 2008)

I just scored this knife in a great trade and I'm in love! An "Afghan" model from Justin Gingrich at Ranger Knives.

The knife lacks all the adornments that we usually expect from a "custom" knife. No pretty file work, no fancy grind lines, no mirror polish, no grooved thumb ramp, etc. There's none of the "attention to detail" the knife writers love to blather on and on about so the price is incredibly reasonable. This is a tool, pure and simple. About the only "pretty" touch on the whole knife are the tigerstripe G-10 scales.

But as an ugly but amiable girl once told me, "Pretty is as pretty does" and like her, this knife is meant for doin' not lookin'. 

The Afghan definitely falls into what Hooplehead calls the "Fat Steel" catagory. 5160 HC measuring in at .260 thickness. Yeah, .260. I checked it twice. About a 4.5 inch cutting edge and for once, somebody put a decent choil on a knife so you can "choke up" for delicate work like skinning. The grip fits my mitt so well it might as well have been made to order for me.

The sheath leaves a bit to be desired but that seems to be the common lament with most knives these days. Makers have to find somewhere to cut costs and keep a decent price point, I guess sheaths are about the only place to do it without lowering the quality of the knife. Maybe I'll get motivated and make one myself.

All in all, I think I'm in love with this ugly beast.


----------



## HoopleHead (Apr 16, 2008)

my first thought when i saw the pic was "ooooh, fat steel!" and then i read on lol... :wave: looks like the thickness is carried all the way to the tip too just about

very nice, start abusin that beast!


----------



## NA8 (Apr 16, 2008)

How'd that old song go ? 

"If you want to be happy for the rest of your life, make an ugly woman your wife..."


----------



## CRKS (Jan 8, 2009)

You can see the new OKC Ranger knives at www.ridgeknifeshop.com

Tom


----------



## Outdoors Fanatic (Jan 8, 2009)

Buster Bodine said:


> I just scored this knife in a great trade and I'm in love! An "Afghan" model from Justin Gingrich at Ranger Knives.
> 
> The knife lacks all the adornments that we usually expect from a "custom" knife. No pretty file work, no fancy grind lines, no mirror polish, no grooved thumb ramp, etc. There's none of the "attention to detail" the knife writers love to blather on and on about so the price is incredibly reasonable. This is a tool, pure and simple. About the only "pretty" touch on the whole knife are the tigerstripe G-10 scales.
> 
> ...


It looks like a Bark River Bravo-I meets Busse ASH-1. Very nice!


----------



## Mdinana (Feb 28, 2009)

NA8 said:


> How'd that old song go ?
> 
> "If you want to be happy for the rest of your life, make an ugly woman your wife..."


 "If you want to be happy for the rest of your life, never make a pretty woman your wife, so from my personal point of view, get an ugly girl to marry you!"


----------

